# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Aragón activa el plan de emergencia por inundaciones en fase de prealerta

## sergi1907

Las fuertes lluvias caídas han provocado crecidas en algunos ríos como el Jalón, el Huecha o el Queiles.

Las fuertes lluvias caídas en las últimas horas, que han afectado a varios puntos de Zaragoza y provocado crecidas en algunos ríos como el Jalón, el Huecha o el Queiles, ha motivado la activación del plan de emergencia en fase de prealerta por parte del Gobierno de Aragón como medida de precaución.

El consejero de Política Territorial e Interior de Aragón, Antonio Suárez, ha firmado este viernes a las 2.15 la activación del Plan de Emergencia por Inundaciones, que podría quedar desactivado a lo largo del día ante las previsiones de mejora por la tarde, han informado hoy fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón.

Las importantes lluvias caídas han afectado fundamentalmente a las comarcas de la Comunidad de Calatayud, Valdejalón, Campo de Borja, Tarazona y el Moncayo y Ribera Alta del Ebro.

La situación tiende a mejorar sensiblemente y las previsiones meteorológicas y las que maneja la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro apuntan a un mantenimiento de los caudales durante el día de hoy y que este comience a bajar a lo largo de la tarde, según dichas fuentes.

Aunque no se esperan incidentes relevantes, dichas fuentes han recomendado alejarse de los cauces de los ríos y barrancos, buscando zonas elevadas para evitar posibles inundaciones y riadas; no estacionar vehículos en las márgenes de los ríos o en zonas potencialmente inundables; y no cruzar vados o puentes que puedan tener riesgo de hundimiento. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...97619_300.html

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se pueden ver algunas imágenes de las tormentas en Aragón

http://www.heraldo.es/galerias-image...n-calatayud/#6

----------

